# Mafell Duo doweler



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

Good article with pro's and con's on fine Mafell machine. After watching Alan and others several years ago we purchased the Duo-Doweler for in our shop or onsite. The unit is amazing.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I use the Triton and i am pretty happy with it. Always glad to hear about options also.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I made a tool stand from an 50 year old wooden desk and used it for 20 years. I'm rearranging the shop this week and had to cut up the desk to make two separate stands… this pig was very well put together and solid as a rock after all these yeas. When I cut it up, I was surprised to see that all the joinery was done with dowels and hide glue. Very strong!


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

"Commie units?" You've got to be kidding. The metric system us used all over the world, and predates communism. The only argument we have against it is we're used to something else.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting review,you say it's expensive but don't give it's price?


----------



## mummykicks (Jun 19, 2013)

> Interesting review,you say it s expensive but don t give it s price?
> 
> - a1Jim


$1300 for the P version (1000W motor, 8-10-12mm bits)
$940 or so for the G version (700W motor 8mm bits)


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

woha,
I just bought a new Grizzly G0704 milling machine for $1200.00 and it has limitless versatility for precision doweling of any sizes and spacing, as well as Dado, Rabbiting, jointing, etc.
It also can be used for routing purposes in some cases.
I've switched my woodworking to Heirloom toy making and this machine fits well for that purpose.
I can also make aluminum and steel fixtures and tooling.
I think it's a better choice of $1200.00
The footprint is approx. 34" by 19", so very little shop space is required.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

it looks like it may be one of the Transformers ;-)


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks like it's a well built machine. I contemplated getting one but bought the Domino instead. For me, the Domino is more versatile and the cost of the Dominos is negligible since, in most applications, only one Domino is required per joint vs two dowels. Also, for my workflow the Domino was a better choice for smaller projects. I'm happy to hear a good review of what seems to be a good machine. I'm glad it works well for you.


----------



## mummykicks (Jun 19, 2013)

> woha,
> I just bought a new Grizzly G0704 milling machine for $1200.00 and it has limitless versatility for precision doweling of any sizes and spacing, as well as Dado, Rabbiting, jointing, etc.
> It also can be used for routing purposes in some cases.
> I ve switched my woodworking to Heirloom toy making and this machine fits well for that purpose.
> ...


It absolutely isn't a better choice for $1200 for what I build. I'm sure it works for what YOU build, but I need to build things like kitchen cabinets and bedroom sets, among other things.

It doesn't have limitless versatility. It has 7" of y travel and 11" of Z. the head doesn't rotate 90 degrees so edge doweling any stock taller than that can't be done. Even if it did, it would be painful to use.

This doweler will save me many, many, hours on my projects.


----------

